# Slow pace minimalist blues rock from the 50' & 60'' that are guitar laden in the red!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Slow pace minimalist blues rock from the 50' & 60'' that are guitar laden in the red!*

What i'm, looking for exactly, minimalist blues rock guitar laden heavy in the red on a scale of 10 amps to 11(you get the picture), unheard or obscur blues rock, that has instrumental pieces.

:tiphat:


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jethro Tull's 1st album THIS WAS (1968) and 2nd STAND UP (1969) are entirely blues based - not at all sounding like later rock/ prog rock band they evolved into in 70's. Simply incredible music - very much as original and authentic as early Fleetwood Mac (Peter Green), and Zeppelin - just different. Some great, mellow instrumentals on the 1st album. Ian Anderson played as much harp as flute in the early days. ZZ Top's 1'ST ALBUM is 5 star guitar blues.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For a real primeval sound try this from 1958 - this was as raw and unadorned as it got back then:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

It's very hard (at least for me) to find blues rock of that period that is slow AND with heavy guitars AND minimalist. So I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for.

Bob Landers with Willie Joe and his unitar - Cherokee dance (1956)





James Cotton - Cotton Crop Blues (1954)





Dale Hawkins - Susie Q (1958)





Big Mama Thornton - Tom cat (1965)





Pat Hare - I'm gonna murder my baby (1954)





Buddy Sharpe & the Shakers - Bald Headed Baby (1956)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

oh.. dear mister *Norman Bates* you never seaze to impress, me Pat Hare was the greatess of all in the lot's, and mister Elgarsghost im aware of Link Wray he fine.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> For a real primeval sound try this from 1958 - this was as raw and unadorned as it got back then:


Is it me or was that very quite


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Is it me or was that very quite


No it was me second time it plays well, classic track


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Also this from Homer Simpson's favourite group!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not bad but now one from the master


----------

